# Dechlorinating water



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi wot is the best way of dechlorinating water and is it a must can you use tap water in drinking bowl and mister


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello. I have used bottled water (stores own name very cheap) in the past, but now I use aquatise water conditioner by exo terra: victory:


----------



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice1 would boiling water and letting it cool be ok till I get my hands on the Eco terra stuff


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

just leave tap water out for 24 hours for the chlorine to evaporate fairly simple! you can buy tetra aquasafe in the pet aisle in tesco for about £3 which instantly dechlorinates it


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

raf113 said:


> Nice1 would boiling water and letting it cool be ok till I get my hands on the Eco terra stuff


dont buy exo terra
i have been told that it only gets rid of chlorine not other potentially dangerous substances
i use tertra dechloronator stuff
and aqua something by i think zoomed


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i leave tape wather standing 24 hours


----------



## raf113 (Jul 21, 2010)

Iv got some tetra aquasafe that I use in my fish tank so that's ok for frog to drink , wot about boiling your water and leaving to cool


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

raf113 said:


> Iv got some tetra aquasafe that I use in my fish tank so that's ok for frog to drink , wot about boiling your water and leaving to cool


don't boil it it will remove minerals and such that are good for the frogs, use the tetra safe!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Standing for 24 hours will remove chlorine but not (apparently) chloromine, which some water authorities use as well. So far as I'm aware, Southern Water, who supply in my area, don't use it, but a quick phone call will tell you what your supplier uses.


----------

